

Need 20 people try our RFID blocking wallets prior to crowdfunding campaign - thetacocorp
http://signup.tvylorwallets.com

======
thetacocorp
We use a polyblend of aluminum and copper which from our tests provided
stronger protection over a greater range of RFID frequencies. Everyone on this
email list (even if you don't get a free wallet) will get hooked up with a
very nice discount code for their help/support. First group of crowdfunding
will be sold for ~$20 and MSRP will be ~$40 so it should be substantially
cheaper than most leather wallets let-alone the RFID blocking wallet.

Also to keep in mind, this has been a work in progress for almost a year, we
have working models and have done a small run of production. The money from
crowdfunding will go towards scalability and making cost/unit cheaper.

Any questions please feel free to reachout info@tvylorwallets.com

~~~
walterbell
_> our tests provided stronger protection_

What materials do other RFID-blocking wallets use?

~~~
thetacocorp
Many just use aluminum, or cheaper metal to interfere with signal. There are
many different types out there but all the good quality wallets with this
functionality are $60-100+

~~~
walterbell
Will there be a passport-sized wallet? If an attacker snoops a credit card,
the bank is liable. If an attacker snoops an identity document, the individual
is more likely to be affected.

~~~
thetacocorp
v2 will be passport and women's sized wallet, both should be ready for launch
by March.

